# 2 month old chewing hands but not hungry



## Calibeachbum

I just noticed today my ds started chewing his fist. I know it's not because he is hungry. He is 2 months 1 week. Anyone else and is it early for teething?


----------



## Trishg21

Nothing to worry about at all! Its a developmental thing. At this age they are starting to have more control over their bodies and also have strong sucking reflex so it is how they soothe themselves. My LO constantly has her fist in her mouth right now! Doesn't even want her binky, just her fist :haha:


----------



## iiTTCii

He has probably realised that his hand is attached to him. My LO has her hand in her mouth constantly!


----------



## shanny

mine does this when tired


----------



## detterose

Very normal at that age. I think Hunter started around 6-8 weeks and still doesn't stop haha.


----------



## w8ing4bean

Very normal, phoebe has done it since birth  now shes teething its constant!


----------



## ladybrock

My boys been doing that this week
Hes 9 weeks :)


----------



## Mrsmac02

Yep, Ben has very rarely got his hand out of his mouth lol! I'm reading wonder weeks and its one of the things they start to do around the second leap xx


----------



## lovelyb

Yup, Sofia has been doing this for about a week now. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDragon

Mine did that... I thought it was normal too as she discovered her hands... But coupled with her excessive drooling, she cut her first tooth at 3 1/2 months! Early, but not unusual.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella has been doing it for a few weeks and she can produce some amount of saliva doing so :dohh: dd1 was around the same age when she started too. Its allnormal :)


----------



## JessyG

does anyones baby do it through the night whilst sleeping. its starting to get v annoying as i constantly think shes waking up!


----------



## eew1471

Mine just started this... I think he is trying to teeth as well.


----------



## kimmym

Mines started this as well.yesturday i was feeding her and she ended up shoving the breast out of her mouth so that she could fit her hand in it lol


----------



## ladybrock

My boys started drooling too, maybe it is teething who knows


----------



## Calibeachbum

He is drooling too, glad to hear its normal. I'm hoping he will not start sucking his thumb as I heard it a hard habit to break. He will not take a dummy, spits it right out :/


----------

